# ATE Super Blue Sales Banned in the US



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

Really? The Government at its finest.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Meh. I never liked the stuff anyway. It was nice when flushing because you could easily see when the new stuff started coming out, but that's about it. I guess the regulation is based on being able to see contamination in the fluid (gets darker).


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

TDIVentoDave said:


> Really? The Government at its finest.


Silicone fluid vs non silicone


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> Silicone fluid vs non silicone


No it's not.

Super Blue is non-silicone. It starts out as the DOT4 compliant Type 200 fluid, which then a blue dye is added. So technically, Continental cannot sell it as a DOT4 compliant fluid.

DOT5 is silicone, though DOT5.1 is not silicone


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

can't they just put a "not for road use" sticker on the bottle and call it a day?


----------



## Mr_Rally (May 3, 2003)

sardo_67 said:


> can't they just put a "not for road use" sticker on the bottle and call it a day?


This is THE most critical system on your car. When a failure occurs here, the lawyers swoop in from their perches. If this stuff doesn't meet the DOT spec (no matter how minute), then anyone selling distributing or installing it is leaving themselves wide open for litigation.

I bet if you dug into this, someone got hurt. A subsequent lawsuit was filed with every brake part manufacture on the vehicle in question is listed in it.

Put yourself in the shoes of Continental and ask yourself "should I sell non-DOT approved products that I know end up in street cars?" :facepalm:


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*ate brake*

Hi folks! This is a exellent product which i use in circuit racing and all my cars
1. ATE blue fluid is non silicone
2. Its wbp is higher than any comercial fluid
3.Its been taken out because of the blue dye on the product,not because an accident
4.For those who know you can still use the amber colored product with same performance
5.Just a sugestion all brake fluid should be changed at lest every two years since its hydroscopic properties
6.hope this is informative and objective to all of vortex followers.later guys!Roderick.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

In actuality -- the Blue color has been afoul of Government regulations for years. 
ATE lawyers are being proactive and complying with an already existing regulation. So this isn't something that was randomly pulled out of someone's rear end. 

Stupid regulation - yes
Common sense -- no

That's the environment we live in. 


I too use ATE brake fluid in all of my project cars. Alternating colors was a real advantage when performing a brake fluid change. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vwgetriebe (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought everybody knew ATE Blue is a off-road/track race product. :screwy: It is like driving with a helmet on the highway. :banghead:

But not looking into court records to figure this one out.


----------

